

I sold my startup. Here's my story. - myasmine
http://www.myasmine.com/10-years-ago

======
myasmine
Thought it would be interesting to share my Ask HN: Rate my startup thread I
posted 2 years ago, esp. for those that didn't have nice things to say :-)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1511198>

------
coles
Congrats! Looks just like a VigLink type service, is there anything that makes
123LinkIt different? Any surprises or tidbits to share from the acquisition
process?

~~~
myasmine
Thanks. Our tech and focus were different initially. Our main differentiators
now are that we take a smaller cut (not that we want to compete on that) and
we funnel traffic to the best performing pages. We're moving to a different ad
model too that I'll be able to talk about in a couple of months.

As far as tips, I'm writing a post on that now actually!

------
SatvikBeri
Congratulations, and very well done!

